# Ubuntu Fonts - current as of 10/14/11



## jvpde (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I found a few older builds of the Ubuntu font compiled for Android but I wanted to make sure I had the new hotness. This is Clockwork flashable but you could also extract the fonts from the .zip and move them to system/fonts/
This is version .80 from font.ubuntu.com. Enjoy! 
(please report if it fails to flash for some reason.)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2226751/ubuntu-font-family-0.80-signed.zip


----------



## UnMasDos (Nov 12, 2011)

Some screenshot maybe?


----------

